# Castle Hill Reptile Expo 2016



## Herpo (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all,

So I might be attending the Castle Hill Expo this year. Are any of you attending? Whether to sell or just look around/buy. Would be cool to know.

Kind regards,
Herpo


----------



## daztopendpythons (Jan 20, 2016)

We will be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah if all goes well I should be there too...


----------



## Sceptile (Jan 20, 2016)

I will be there also!


----------

